# FX 9590 - Kühlung



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Ich will mir einen FX 9590 kaufen! 
Nun stehe ich aber vor der Frage welche Kühlung...

Das Gehäuse ist ein BeQuiet Silent Base 800, sehr gut belüftet, die Front Lüfter sind schon gegen bessere ersetzt worden!

Aktiv.. habe ich einen BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3... ich bin aber von der Lösung nicht so ganz überzeugt und würde ihn wenn dann mit 2 besseren Lüftern nutzen. 
Optional steht hier noch der Aufbau mit 3 besseren Lüftern. 
Zusätlich ist ein Silent Wing 2 an der Decke installiert, so kann die Luft ja direkt durch die Obere Lüftung nach außen befördert werden...

Dann habe ich schon gesehen , dass der FX in Komplet PCs mit einer H80i GT verkauft wurde... reicht die?...
Hier wäre der gleiche Aufbau, Gehäuse Lüftung Decke, bessere Lüfter als die Standard und GO...

Aber:
Grundsätzlich sollte die ja nicht mehr Leistung wie ein sehr guter aktiv CPU Kühler oder Täusche ich mich da?

Also Wärmeleitpaste werde ich wahrscheinlich eine Liquid Metal nehmen um auch hier das Maximum heraus zu holen.

Grundsätzlich steht einer 3ten noch besseren Lüftung nichts im Wege, ich will diese aber frühstens nach erster Nutzung kaufen. 
So kann ich erkennen wo und was verbessert werden muss. 

Den BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3 und die Corsair H80i GT muss ich nicht kaufen die liegen bei mir herum.


Wer kann mir Tipps geben?

P.S.: Preisleistung, Leistung generell so wie Kauf dir lieber einen Intel, gehören nicht zu diesem Threat.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



GEChun schrieb:


> Ich will mir einen FX 9590 kaufen!


Ich wette du bist der erste der das sagt 

Der Dark Rock Pro 3 reicht aus. Kühlt wahrscheinlich sogar etwas besser als die H80. Dazu noch einen gescheiten Airflow, dann passt das.


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich wette du bist der erste der das sagt
> 
> Der Dark Rock Pro 3 reicht aus. Kühlt wahrscheinlich sogar etwas besser als die H80. Dazu noch einen gescheiten Airflow, dann passt das.



Ja der Hitzkopf reizt mich einfach!


----------



## GabtC (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Ein FX-8350 ist der gleiche Chip, da könntest noch ein paar Euro sparen  (und Spaß beim selber übertakten haben  ). Noctua NH-D15 wäre meine Empfehlung, ist der leistungsfähigste CPU-Luftkühler auf dem Merkt (und leise noch dazu  ).


----------



## shootme55 (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Der NH-D15 ist gut, aber nicht mehr der beste. Der Olymp ist anscheinend noch besser. Aber keiner von denen ist nennenswert stärker als der Dark Rock Pro 3.

In dem Fall wär vlt. eine kleine Wakü mit 280er Radi schon ned schlecht.


----------



## manimani89 (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

für das geld beommt man schon eine gute cpu^^


----------



## shootme55 (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



manimani89 schrieb:


> für das geld beommt man schon eine gute cpu^^



Das ist gemein. Ja ok es ist ja auch was wahres dran, trotzdem gemein.


----------



## ForrestGump (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

lool  Hitzkopf ! mein neuer i7 4790K  wird mit 4,9GHz wärmer als mein alter FX 9370 @ 5,1GHZ!!


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



GabtC schrieb:


> Ein FX-8350 ist der gleiche Chip, da könntest noch ein paar Euro sparen  (und Spaß beim selber übertakten haben  ). Noctua NH-D15 wäre meine Empfehlung, ist der leistungsfähigste CPU-Luftkühler auf dem Merkt (und leise noch dazu  ).



Der FX 9590 hat un übertaktet ja schon die Werte, why dann einen 8350 nehmen um diese dann genau so hoch zu schrauben? xD 
Mag günstiger sein aber das ist mir egal!
Der FX 9590 schwankt auch atm im Preis. Hatte ihn diese Woche für unter 200€ gesehen.
Wenn ich ihn dann für 200€ erwische ist das denk ich schon ein guter Deal für diese CPU.

Will einfach nur gerne wieder ein AMD als CPU haben!  
Und auf Zen will ich nicht warten, da warte ich überhaupt erstmal ab wie sich das entwickelt und wie die Leistung überhaupt ist.
Vielleicht mache ich dann ja noch mal ein Upgrade!  

Und um Leistung geht es mir hier auch nicht dafür hab ich ja meinen 5930k. 

Wenn der FX-9590 erst einmal läuft, dann werde ich denk so oder so versuchen da noch etwas zu maximieren, Taktraten von bis zu 6 Ghz habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber dafür reicht denk ich keine meiner vorgeschlagenen Lösungen. 
Da werde ich mich erst später mit befassen! 

Erstes Ziel ist eine volle Funktionsfähigkeit im normalen Betrieb, wie oben beschrieben!




ForrestGump schrieb:


> lool  Hitzkopf ! mein neuer i7 4790K  wird mit 4,9GHz wärmer als mein alter FX 9370 @ 5,1GHZ!!


   Mit Kopf oder ohne??


----------



## Fafafin (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Du scheinst ja ein Fan von CPUs mit maximal schlechtem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu sein. Ein 5930k ist schon suboptimal und nun auch noch der FX-9590. 
Aber irgendwie müssen die Ladenhüter ja auch weg.

Für den FX macht nur WaKü Sinn und dafür hast du das falsche Gehäuse.


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



Fafafin schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja ein Fan von CPUs mit maximal schlechtem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis zu sein. Ein 5930k ist schon suboptimal und nun auch noch der FX-9590.
> Aber irgendwie müssen die Ladenhüter ja auch weg.
> 
> Für den FX macht nur WaKü Sinn und dafür hast du das falsche Gehäuse.



 
Der I7-5930k wurde nur wegen den Lanes gekauft da ich SLI verwende und daher unbedingt 40 Lanes haben wollte.
Wird aber auch sehr wahrscheinlich gegen einen neuen 6er getauscht mal gucken. 


Wieso? Ich kann doch später eine Wakü einbauen und nach außen leiten, das Silent Base hat doch für Wakü extra die Ausgänge hinten dran! 

Hier ist die Rückansicht drauf:
http://www.bequiet.com/admin/FileSe...PDM/_products/bg001/bg001_w_l_2.jpg&width=570


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Du brauchst ein Mainboard, das vom Hersteller für den 9590 freigegeben wurde und bei einer AiO würde ich noch einen Lüfter einsetzen, der den Sockelbereich um die CPU kühlt.


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Also als Mainboard wird es ein:

Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist halt die Frage ob es wirklich die AIO sein muss...

Der Dark Rock ist so wie der Sockel aussieht ja dann nach oben gerichtet, dann würden auch alle Lüfter an den Spannungswandlern vorbei ziehen.
könnte hier aber 3x 140 mm nehmen anstelle von 2x 120 und 1x 140 mm.
Zusätzlich geht noch ein Seiten Lüfter der mittig auf das Mainboard bläst.

Ah sehe gerade der hat für AM3+ doch noch eine extra Montage!
Dann könnte er seitlich die Spannungswandler optimal mit Kühlen.
Bleibt die Frage 2x 120 + 1x 140 oder 3x 140?


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - KÃ¼hlung*



GEChun schrieb:


> Also als Mainboard wird es ein:
> 
> Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Mit dem Board sollte es gehen ...

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY  Socket AM3+ - AMD 99FX - GA-99FX-Gaming (rev. 1.)

und einfach mit dem DRP3 testen. Klappst es damit nicht hilft auch kein anderen Luftkühler und du kannst dir über eine AiO Gedanken machen. Ich würde dann eine Lösung mit einem 280mm Radiator im Deckel einplanen.


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - KÃ¼hlung*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Mit dem Board sollte es gehen ...
> 
> GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY  Socket AM3+ - AMD 99FX - GA-99FX-Gaming (rev. 1.)
> 
> und einfach mit dem DRP3 testen. Klappst es damit nicht hilft auch kein anderen Luftkühler und du kannst dir über eine AiO Gedanken machen. Ich würde dann eine Lösung mit einem 280mm Radiator im Deckel einplanen.



Reicht dann ein seitlicher Gehäuse Lüfter für die Spannungswandler?


----------



## ForrestGump (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Nimm das crosshair formula z , dann haste auch kein Probl. mit den SPWA & für OC gibts kein besseres, Ram kannste bis 2400MHz fahren   !!


----------



## ForrestGump (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Das Gigabyte GA-990FX-Gaming kannste in die Tonne hauen !!


----------



## GEChun (19. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Wieso kann ich das in die Tonne treten? xD

So wie ich gelesen habe unterstützen alle Boards mit den FX 9590 und 9370 DDR3 bis 2400Mhz!
Der Speichercontroller ist doch auch in der CPU oder nicht? xD

Das Asus hat außerdem kein USB 3.1, kein M.2 und weniger CPU Phasen...

Was die Kühlung angeht ist es glaub ich auch auf beiden Boards "Beschlecht"


----------



## GEChun (26. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Also da doch keine Antwort mehr zur Tonne kommt!

Hab ich noch eine Frage:

Wie wird sich die Zukunft des FX9590 zeigen?
Ist damit zu Rechnen das er mit den 8 Kernen 4 Modulen doch recht Zukunftssicher eine stabile Leistung abliefert?
Oder kann man ihn dann doch nicht zu den 8 Kernern zählen, es sind ja richtige Kerne die sich gewisse Sachen einfach nur teilen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?

Günstiger 8 Kerner oder ähnlich ist nämlich gesucht!

Nein, keine 4C/4T, optional würde nur 8C/8T sonst gehen oder halt 8C


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

So ein FX hat schon eine Menge Leistung, je nach dem, wozu er genutzt wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GEChun (26. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Ja eben um die Applications geht es mir!
Genau die Tabelle guck ich mir auch immer an, sieht da recht gut aus.
Was mich nur immer irritiert, in der Tabelle steht 4M/8T... ist das nicht 4M/8C?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Er hat 4 Module und kann 8 Threads simultan bearbeiten, passt doch


----------



## GEChun (2. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Hab mal bei Be Quiet! nachgefragt, die schicken mir jetzt noch einen dritten Lüfter für den Dark Rock Pro 3!
Könnte daher sogar 3 Lüfter an ihm installieren! 

Also Übergangsweise wird es denk ich reichen, im Hoch Sommer kriegt er dann die Wakü.


----------



## maxi7222 (4. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Hey,

ich kühle meinen eigenen FX 9590 mit einer Corsair H105 in einem Phanteks Luxe. Ich habe die Wasserkühlung nur genommen weil ich Sie gebraucht von einem Freund für 50€ angeboten bekommen habe. Die Kühlleistung ist echt Klasse.Selbst in Spielen wie GTA 5 oder Witcher 3 ist die Temperatur nur bei 50 Grad, diese Zahl erscheint zwar im ersten Moment hoch aber wenn man bedenkt welch hohe TDP und welch hoher Takt hinter dem doch alten chip steckt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.

Maxi


----------



## freezy94 (4. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



maxi7222 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich kühle meinen eigenen FX 9590 mit einer Corsair H105 in einem Phanteks Luxe. Ich habe die Wasserkühlung nur genommen weil ich Sie gebraucht von einem Freund für 50€ angeboten bekommen habe. Die Kühlleistung ist echt Klasse.Selbst in Spielen wie GTA 5 oder Witcher 3 ist die Temperatur nur bei 50 Grad, diese Zahl erscheint zwar im ersten Moment hoch aber wenn man bedenkt welch hohe TDP und welch hoher Takt hinter dem doch alten chip steckt. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit helfen.
> 
> Maxi



Wenn du mal die "echte" Temperatur ausliest, dann sieht das Ganze vermutlich wieder anders aus. Im Netz findest du etliche Anleitungen, die Temps in HWMonitor & Co. kann man bei AMD nicht trauen und sind falsch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal die "echte" Temperatur ausliest, dann sieht das Ganze vermutlich wieder anders aus. Im Netz findest du etliche Anleitungen, die Temps in HWMonitor & Co. kann man bei AMD nicht trauen und sind falsch.


Und die von Intel sind hingegen "richtig" und "echt"? 

Ohne z.B. eine entsprechend aufwendig vorbereitete Infrarotmessung würde ich nicht den Eindruck von absoluten Werten vermitteln wollen.
Weder bei Intel, noch bei AMD.


----------



## Narbennarr (4. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Sagen wir besser so:

Bei AMD sind die Temperaturen absolut abenteuerlich. Je Kühler die CPU umso kurioser werden die.
Bei Intel werden die Temperaturen auch nur Softwareseitig errechnet, sind aber immerhin ansatzweise an der Realität. Nicht aufs Grad genau, aber man kann immerhin grob sehen in welchem Bereich man sich befindet. Man kann zumindest auf ner Intel CPU Kühlkörper recht gut vergleichen, da die Werte über den ganzen Bereich recht konstant abweichen. Was AMD da teilweise zurecht rechnet ist ja wirklich der Wahnsinn


----------



## mrmurphy007 (4. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, gibt Intel eine Genauigkeit von 5K für die Sensoren an. Ob das noch aktuell ist, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sagen wir besser so:
> Bei AMD sind die Temperaturen absolut abenteuerlich. Je Kühler die CPU umso kurioser werden die.



Sie sind eig nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen abenteuerlich, unter Last sie dann wieder relativ genau (sprich man muss keine Sorge haben, dass die CPU 20 Grad zu heiß ist). Entspricht zumindest meiner Erfahrung und ich hatte schon sehr viele AMD CPUs im Einsatz. Und da er ja eh so einen Monsterkühler verbauen möchte, sollte das kein Thema sein.

@TE
Was ich dir unbedingt empfehlen würde wäre NB OC!


----------



## GEChun (7. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Der Dark Rock sitzt, er ist sogar direkt ins alte Windows durch gestartet. Unter HW Monitor hatte ich im IDLE 30°C.
Denke aber die waren Falsch, Cpu Z hat 4,7250 GHz angezeigt auch da werde ich im Laufe des Tages mal im neu installierten Windows und im Bios gucken.
Empfehlt ihr mir Windows 10 oder 7 für den PC? 

Ist es eigendlich normal das cpu z 4,7 ghz anzeigt oder müßte dort 5 stehen wenn er unter last ist?


----------



## GEChun (11. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Sry, wegen dem Doppelpost...
Das System wie gesagt läuft einwandfrei, Treiber sind installiert alles bestens, wundere mich nur über die 4,7 Ghz, gibt es da ne Mainboard Einstellung für oder ist das bei Aktiv Kühlung der Fall?
Der FX 9590 taktet ja bei über 60° herunter, allerdings kann ich die Temperaturen nicht kontrollieren, da mir werte von unter 10° im IDLE und unter Last von ca 40°angezeigt werden.
Finde das ein wenig Merkwürdig, oder hab ich jetzt den Lotto Gewinn, das meine CPU nicht so heiß wird? xD


----------



## Chimera (13. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*



GEChun schrieb:


> Sry, wegen dem Doppelpost...
> Das System wie gesagt läuft einwandfrei, Treiber sind installiert alles bestens, wundere mich nur über die 4,7 Ghz, gibt es da ne Mainboard Einstellung für oder ist das bei Aktiv Kühlung der Fall?
> Der FX 9590 taktet ja bei über 60° herunter, allerdings kann ich die Temperaturen nicht kontrollieren, da mir werte von unter 10° im IDLE und unter Last von ca 40°angezeigt werden.
> Finde das ein wenig Merkwürdig, oder hab ich jetzt den Lotto Gewinn, das meine CPU nicht so heiß wird? xD



4,7Ghz ist ja normal, die 5Ghz sind ja nur max. Turbo auf einem Kern (oder war es auf einem Modul/2 Kernchen?), wenn mich recht an den Test damals erinnere und die konnt er jeweils nicht für lange halten. Wenn du also die 5Ghz permanent haben willst, dann musst du Turbo ausschalten und manuell auf 5Ghz takten. Ob die CPU dies problemlos mitmacht, wird sich zeigen bzw. wirst du dann schon sehen  Denke mal, dass bei sehr guter Kühlung eigentlich rein theoretisch keine Probs auftauchen sollten.


Edit: Gefunden: "Beworbene 5 GHz liegen beim FX-9590 lediglich an, wenn Last auf maximal einem Modul (ein oder zwei Threads) liegt." ->AMD FX-959  Prozessor im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## GEChun (13. April 2016)

*AW: FX 9590 - Kühlung*

Danke für die Infos Chimera!
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt und muss mich nur noch um die Temperaturen kümmern..., hab zwar noch keine exakten Werte...  bisher hat er sich aber auch noch nicht runtergetaktet.
Selbst 2 Std. dauer Belastung blieb der Takt ununterbrochen bei 4,7 und das nur mit nem Dark Rock Pro 3 mit 3 Lüftern und einem Gehäuse Lüfter der die Abwärme direkt nach Draußen schießt...

Hatte eigentlich mit mehr Hitze gerechnet... , aber bin zufrieden mit der CPU!


----------

